

How is CarsForAGrand monetized? - ivanstojic

I've been reading up on the whole CarsForAGrand.com thing a bit in the last couple of days. I also took a good look at the site.<p>Besides one Google ad box on the bottom of the left column, I cannot detect any other ways of monetization for the site.<p>Most of the sites talk about the author of the site as a person "earning a six figure salary thanks to the site."<p>What am I missing here?
======
asb
This was asked and answered here in the thread about the 37Signals article:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=616948>

eBay has an affiliate program called the eBay Partner Network
(<http://ebaypartnernetwork.com>), and so CarsForAGrand will make money when
somebody clicks through and bids on one of the listings, or even if they click
through and bid on something else in the next couple of days and still have
the affiliate cookie.

~~~
ivanstojic
Thank you for your answer. I somehow missed the result when doing a
<http://searchyc.com/> search. :-(

------
noodle
it is purely driven by ebay listings. probably earns serious cash from the
ebay affiliate program. $30-ish on a single successful referral is pretty
nice.

~~~
ivanstojic
Thanks!

